# Chaney Out, Fratello Out, Wilkens In



## Stevie B (May 15, 2003)

WFAN reports Lenny Wilkens is next Knicks coach.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

any link???


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> any link???


http://www.foxsports.com/content/view?contentId=2047182


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

Oh dear, not Lenny Wilkins.... :laugh:


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

well, im glad its not Fratello...wilkens, what a terrible choice


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

Very very terrible choice by the Knicks. :hurl:


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Ha ha, what did you expect? How long have I been saying that there's nobody out there better than Chaney?

I'm more ticked that all the assistant coaches were given the axe.


----------



## chapi (Apr 4, 2003)

ooooooooooooh nooooooooooooo


----------



## jdg (Jun 13, 2003)

Down worry, us Raptors fans feel for ya! I thought the Knicks had something together, then this happens.

Don't be fooled by the number of wins Wilken has racked up. Looking at his losing numbers would prolly be the more realistic thing in judging how you are gonna do.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

In fairness to Wilkens, how do you blame a coach for having one of the most injury racked teams of all time?


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

thomas and wilkens is one wierd conbination that i dont see working.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> In fairness to Wilkens, how do you blame a coach for having one of the most injury racked teams of all time?


He allowed the team to be lazy, and when you don't work hard on the floor, you don't work hard in the gym, either. I'm not saying it was Lenny's responsibility to ensure that team conditioning was high, but his lackadasical attitude towards everything certainly didn't prevent any injuries.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> 
> 
> He allowed the team to be lazy, and when you don't work hard on the floor, you don't work hard in the gym, either. I'm not saying it was Lenny's responsibility to ensure that team conditioning was high, but his lackadasical attitude towards everything certainly didn't prevent any injuries.


100% right there speedy! At times I thought that Antonio Davis was the coach last year, because he would talk to the guys in the huddle more than Lenny would. The Knicks are :sour: with Lenny in charge now.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

LOL I wouldn't be surprised if each Knick racked up a couple of pounds from now till the end of the season. :laugh:


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

People said the same thing about I.T. chosen as GM, give the man a chance....


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Why is that? The biggest knock against Don Chaney is that he was soft with the players. How is Lenny any worse?


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

The biggest knock against Chaney was that his players didn't consitently play hard. There's a difference.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Guys,Isiah is coaching this team,thats why he handed wilkens the job..hes gonna be at practices,workung with the team and breathing fire..Wilens is gonna last 1 year,maybe 2..

This is Isiahs team..Frat probably wanted a long term contract and Isiah said see ya...

chaney had to go..


----------



## hatnlvr (Aug 14, 2003)

I definately think Wilken's was brought in as Isiah's puppet. He is only holding the ship up until Zeke is ready to take over.

Unfortunately I don't think Wilken's is the right man for this job. We fire Chaney for Chaney's long lost Father!!!!

This team lacks intensity and Wilken's will not provide that.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NYKBaller</b>!
> People said the same thing about I.T. chosen as GM, give the man a chance....


this team had too many chances


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

> this team had too many chances


This team is only ten days old.


----------

